# VOLGOGRAD | Projects & Construction



## Kekkek (4 mo ago)

Population
(2010 Census)[6]Area
Government
CountryRussiaFederal subjectVolgograd Oblast[2]Founded1589[4]City status since1780[1] • BodyCity Duma[5] • Head[5]Alexander Chunakov[_citation needed_] • Total859.35 km2 (331.80 sq mi)Elevation
80 m (260 ft) • Total1,021,215 • Estimate 
(2018)[7]1,013,533 (−0.8%) • Rank12th in 2010 • Density1,200/km2


----------



## Kekkek (4 mo ago)

Volgograd stadium


----------

